# bindings for lib tech travis rice 164



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

hey guys sorry for another thread about bindings but i have no idea what works with my 2010 lib tech trice. idk anything about bindings. i ride everything, but mostly tress and grooms but i hit the park maybe about 15% of the time. the bord isnt very flexeble at all if that helps. im wanting bindings with the strap at goes over the front of my boots. i wear size 12 but the boots are pretty light. also trying to keep it under 200, thanks
o and iv been rideing some cheap mission six bindings from big 5 for the last years with no problems about 21 days.


----------



## JimbolinoSWE (Nov 13, 2011)

I have the Lib tech Travis Rice pro 164,5 and I ride it with Burton Cartel bindings... which seems to be most common combination for this board. 
The Burton Cartels have a stiffness 7/10 on the Burton scale, but compared with other brands it seems it isn´t that stiff. A nice pairing with the board for what you use it for imo. 
But it breaks the 200 barrier with a few bucks.


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

thanks, just took a look at them and they look really nice. ill be going to my local shop this week to look at some and ill for sure look at these. 
on a side not how do u like the trice. i just bought this one from a guy on here for 250. i have yet to ride it or a lib tech board in general. thanks agian.


----------



## onji (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm riding the 2011-2012 Cartels on my 2010-2011 T.Rice, they're great together


----------



## KnoxBoarderX (Aug 26, 2011)

Travis Rice rides the burton cartel bindings, that should say something.


----------



## Brandonb91290 (Nov 7, 2011)

x3 for the cartels


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

Bad news guys. They were sold out of cartels and I didn't wanna wait a week. So I got the second best burton mission. So what I thing? Or should I return and get cartels.


----------



## songa (Oct 8, 2010)

i rode a 2011 t rice with 2011 rome targas. matching color, but more importantly they are meant for similar types of riding so they work great as a pair. im selling my barely used 2011 targas in L/XL for $170 shipped:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/buy-sell-snowboard-equipment/43483-fs-2011-lib-tech-t-rice.html


let me know if that interests u! like i said theyre a great fit for a t rice, im sure ull love em.

peace!


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

509-pow said:


> Bad news guys. They were sold out of cartels and I didn't wanna wait a week. So I got the second best burton mission. So what I thing? Or should I return and get cartels.


IMO the Missions are one of the worst pair of bindings I've ever ridden in my entire life.

I'd recommend Ride Capo, Rome Targa, Burton Cartel, or Flux SF45 among others.

BTW, 509 area code, right? So you're on the east side of the state? Where do you ride?


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

They seem very havey. Should o return and give 30 more for the cartels? I have a season pass at bluewood but I also ride at white pass.


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

if you plan on returning them, check out the rome 390 bosses. I have last years rome 390 bosses on mine (see my avatar). they're grrrrrreat! and you can definitely find them on sale for less than 200


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

The Cartels are definitely worth the extra cash.

Man, I've never heard of Bluewood before! I live in the Seattle area and ride Stevens, but spent a few years in Spokane for college riding Schweitzer and Mt Spokane.


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

ya bluewood is very small 2 lifts. but the pow is great and very close to my house, plus the season pass is 331 any day any time. its owned by a family that lives in my city, tri city. ya i wanna go to stevens for sure this years.

but about the bindings.

























went ahead and got the cartel but not the black ones i wanted but these look good to and feel way more light and better.
$30 more.


----------



## onji (Jan 28, 2011)

I agree with DrnknZag

Cartels, Targas & SF45s should all pair well with this deck. I basically bought the Cartels because that was the set of bindings on the list that first became stocked in my local shop.. and I didn't want to miss a ride day on account of not having bindings.


----------



## JimbolinoSWE (Nov 13, 2011)

509-pow... looks really good! Think you will be happy with your choice! Congrats!


----------



## GorgeDad (Jan 24, 2011)

Notwithstanding your stated desire to have a toe strap, I'll just throw in my two cents from out in left field. I ride the T. Rice Pro with Flow NXT-FSEs and its the best set-up i've ever had. If you want a stiffer Flow option, it'd be the NXT-FRX. Comfort is unparalleled and only purported shortcoming of Flows that i'd confirm is that they're a tiny bit soft heel to toe and so not optimal for Park riding - which doesn't look like an issue for you since you ride, like me, a limited amount in the park.


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

I have a pair a flows. They are a bit older. But the clip in the back started to get lose and uncliping by its self. Idk about the new ones never rode them.


----------



## GorgeDad (Jan 24, 2011)

For what its worth: I did quite a bit of research, much of it here in the forum (which i'm sure you can also find with searches) and it would appear Flow pretty significantly upgraded the quality of their bindings in the last few years, particularly the higher end ones. So previous issues may not be issues any more. I ride often and pretty hard and have had no breakage (though they're not real old yet, obviously.)


----------



## danm (Jan 16, 2010)

GorgeDad said:


> Notwithstanding your stated desire to have a toe strap, I'll just throw in my two cents from out in left field. I ride the T. Rice Pro with Flow NXT-FSEs and its the best set-up i've ever had. If you want a stiffer Flow option, it'd be the NXT-FRX. Comfort is unparalleled and only purported shortcoming of Flows that i'd confirm is that they're a tiny bit soft heel to toe and so not optimal for Park riding - which doesn't look like an issue for you since you ride, like me, a limited amount in the park.


Crazy, that's my same combo and I concur (T.Rice 157 Flow NXT-FSE ) works perfectly together... I had some FRX's and they're just too stiff, sold them to a bud! I live in Clarkston WA so I'm about 1.5 hrs from Bluewood... ridden there many times but I'd rather spend a little more time driving and go to Shweitzer or Silver or especially Brundage (where I have my pass)... not saying Bluewood sucks...


----------



## snafs (Dec 25, 2010)

I am rocking my T Rice with Union Forces. Good all around bulletproof binding for $200. I ride trees and steeps for the most part, not really a park rider drop small cliffs, hit wind lips, ect and have been loving the combination so far.

As far as a toe cap goes though they have a hybrid system that can be a strap or a cap. Never really rocked them as toe caps but I will go mess around with it right now and post back in a few

EDIT: Just checked it out they slide off my my 14's pretty easy (Damn my big feet) but i threw in my buddies 12's and it held really well. I could not get it to slide off like I did with my boots. Maybe someone else who rides them regularly as a toe cap can chime in.


----------



## idshred (Jun 20, 2010)

DrnknZag said:


> IMO the Missions are one of the worst pair of bindings I've ever ridden in my entire life.
> 
> I'd recommend Ride Capo, Rome Targa, Burton Cartel, or Flux SF45 among others.
> 
> BTW, 509 area code, right? So you're on the east side of the state? Where do you ride?


Missions have the exact same baseplate(30 % glass/nylon composite) as cartels. The only difference between the two bindings is that the cartels have b3 gel in the heel, upgraded buckles, and zero lean in the highback. For 12 the cartels are only re:flex or est...missions are est, 'regular' disc, and they have a late release mission re:flex. Missions are a pretty badass binding for 200 dollars. I freakin love the new react ankle strap that the re:flex missions have. Anyways, thats fine that you didn't like missions, I read that all the time, but it makes me laugh because so many people love the cartels, but missions are super similar to cartels, esp. since last year when the mission inherited the skyback II highback from the cartels.


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

I think people have a negative impression of the missions because the older versions were... not very good. I have a pair of '09 missions that are flimsy piles of crap compared to just about anything else I've ever used.

The most recent model years do seem to be a very solid binding though.


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

im not saying the missions are bad. they are prob great bindings but what i have read is that they are not the best. the cartals are alot more ligther. i will let every one know after tomorrow. which will be my first day on the slop. going to white pass any one else going up?


----------



## aplummer (Oct 8, 2011)

snafs said:


> I am rocking my T Rice with Union Forces. Good all around bulletproof binding for $200. I ride trees and steeps for the most part, not really a park rider drop small cliffs, hit wind lips, ect and have been loving the combination so far.
> 
> As far as a toe cap goes though they have a hybrid system that can be a strap or a cap. Never really rocked them as toe caps but I will go mess around with it right now and post back in a few
> 
> EDIT: Just checked it out they slide off my my 14's pretty easy (Damn my big feet) but i threw in my buddies 12's and it held really well. I could not get it to slide off like I did with my boots. Maybe someone else who rides them regularly as a toe cap can chime in.


had over 100 days last season on forces. used them as toe caps and never slipped once. i don't understand the gripe with last years forces?


----------



## idshred (Jun 20, 2010)

509-pow said:


> im not saying the missions are bad. they are prob great bindings but what i have read is that they are not the best. the cartals are alot more ligther. i will let every one know after tomorrow. which will be my first day on the slop. going to white pass any one else going up?


did you buy the cartels locally? If so, I would hope that the shop dudes would have explained to you what re:flex bindings are. I would imagine that the missions that you had were reg. disc bindings... so yea, there is a bunch of material that is in a reg. burton disc binding that wouldn't be in your re:flex cartels. Hence why they are lighter.


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

ya at a board shop in my city. but they didnt really tell me anything. i new about the reflex disc thing. we will see how they work.


----------



## SnowSource (Aug 21, 2011)

*Say NO to Cartel*



KnoxBoarderX said:


> Travis Rice rides the burton cartel bindings, that should say something.


This is a common misconception. Yes, at one point in time T. Rice rode a Cartel. Travis Rice does not ride the Cartel today and he did not ride the Cartel in The Art of Flight as someone stated on this board. 

Travis Rice rode the Burton Prophecy during most of that shoot - the first Burton binding equipped with the Re:Flex tech. Although you will not find this in the press - Travis Rice collaborated with Burton to develop this tech. 

The Cartel is a great "go-to" middle of the road binding - but it isn't worth a penny over it's price bracket. The T. Rice 164 is stiff and aggressive - you're going to want more from your binding than what the Cartel will deliver.

My two cents..


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

ok so guys went to white pass today. pretty good day for not having new snow in a while.still a great day with a good friend. but the bindings did good and the board was amazing. but my ass, feet, abs, legs, everything hurts haha. i did have one problem. the whole day it felt like my boots or my bindings where stabing me in my leg. right under my calf. it hurt alot and did not maked snowboarding fun. and now after after like 6 hours, its still red where it was hurting. i thing it was my boots being to tight but i dont know. what could it be?
heres a pic at the top of white pass, mt rainer.


----------



## JimbolinoSWE (Nov 13, 2011)

Whats your forward lean setting? Are the high backs flush with your boots or is there a gap? If thats the case the the high backs might "keep hitting" you in the area beneath the calv muscle. or... you might have set an too agressive foward lean which keeps pressure on the same area. 

I´m guessing the first option is the bad guy here though...crank the forward lean until the high backs top is snug with the backside of your boot.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

SnowSource said:


> This is a common misconception. Yes, at one point in time T. Rice rode a Cartel. Travis Rice does not ride the Cartel today and he did not ride the Cartel in The Art of Flight as someone stated on this board.
> 
> Travis Rice rode the Burton Prophecy during most of that shoot - the first Burton binding equipped with the Re:Flex tech. Although you will not find this in the press - Travis Rice collaborated with Burton to develop this tech.
> 
> ...


Give me some picks then, I just got a T Rice as well.


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

i didnt touch the high back. i only messed with the straps to make them the way i wanted them. so the high backs are stock and untouched.


----------



## JimbolinoSWE (Nov 13, 2011)

Touch them!  They are probably set stright up and you need to give them some forward lean to support the back of your boot instead of slapping your lower calv on every heel side turn.


----------



## JimbolinoSWE (Nov 13, 2011)

New for this years model is the zero lean so you really need to adjust it. Earlier models of the cartel had a really aggressive forward built into it.. Now you need to tweak it yourself.


----------



## armybpc1985 (Oct 29, 2011)

I bought the 2012 157 T. Rice HP Pro and paired it with 2012 Burton Prophecy's. I did a ton a research trying to figure out what would be the best binding to pair this board up with and that is what I came up with. I haven't had a chance to try it out for myself, but from what all I read this binding pairs up amazingly well with the T. Rice. I definitely think you should look into getting a set of the Prophecy's if you want to fork out a little extra cash.


----------



## SnowSource (Aug 21, 2011)

NoOtherOptions said:


> Give me some picks then, I just got a T Rice as well.



Pics of what?


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

armybpc1985 said:


> I bought the 2012 157 T. Rice HP Pro and paired it with 2012 Burton Prophecy's. I did a ton a research trying to figure out what would be the best binding to pair this board up with and that is what I came up with. I haven't had a chance to try it out for myself, but from what all I read this binding pairs up amazingly well with the T. Rice. I definitely think you should look into getting a set of the Prophecy's if you want to fork out a little extra cash.


Nice dude! I'm rocking the Prophecy's on my 161.5 T Rice pro HP... I used to have the CO2s but the prophecy seems just a bit softer which is exactly what I was looking for. Good choice! Let us know how it feels when you try it out.


----------



## SnowSource (Aug 21, 2011)

BigmountainVMD said:


> Nice dude! I'm rocking the Prophecy's on my 161.5 T Rice pro HP... I used to have the CO2s but the prophecy seems just a bit softer which is exactly what I was looking for. Good choice! Let us know how it feels when you try it out.


I second that! I'm on the 161.5 as well and was riding the Flux TT30's for awhile (which is similar flex and response as Cartel). Wanted something stiffer and found a steal on the C02's. I love them but something in the middle, like the Prophecy, would be a match made in heaven. I'm happy with the confidence I get from the C02 for hard-charging "beast" mode days


----------



## semajgnik (Feb 28, 2011)

i vote, cartels or flux tt30s

the missions are not the next best thing AT ALL.


----------



## armybpc1985 (Oct 29, 2011)

BigmountainVMD said:


> Nice dude! I'm rocking the Prophecy's on my 161.5 T Rice pro HP... I used to have the CO2s but the prophecy seems just a bit softer which is exactly what I was looking for. Good choice! Let us know how it feels when you try it out.


I'll definitely let ya'll know how things work out for me and set-up. I can't wait to get on the mountain and try it out. 30 days until I'm out of the desert and on the slopes.


----------



## idshred (Jun 20, 2010)

semajgnik said:


> i vote, cartels or flux tt30s
> 
> the missions are not the next best thing AT ALL.


...derp...


----------



## semajgnik (Feb 28, 2011)

idshred said:


> ...derp...


you're so cool.


----------



## Edde (Dec 18, 2011)

So I also just recently ordered 164,5, and looking for bindings.
So cartel is the way to go or what?


----------



## GorgeDad (Jan 24, 2011)

Edde said:


> So I also just recently ordered 164,5, and looking for bindings.
> So cartel is the way to go or what?


I'll reiterate my earlier comment: The T Rice pairs perfectly, imo, with the Flow NXT-FSEs; which are a comfortable and responsive a binding as you'll find (as well as being easy to get in and out of.)


----------

